# Celebrating on New Year's Eve



## liaconn (8 Dec 2009)

Just wondering what AAMers do on New Year's Eve. Most people I know, myself included, have started to just opt for a quiet night in with a couple of friends or family members. In fact, the year before last myself and my sister pretended we were both sick and spent the night at my place listening to corny 70s and 80s music, eating chicken wings and chips and toasting the new year in with a glass of bubbly on my balcony looking at the fireworks exploding in the sky from across the estate. Nicest, most relaxing new year's eve I ever had.


----------



## RMCF (9 Dec 2009)

Most of the folk I know are now opting for house parties or nights in too. I haven't been out in a pub  now for maybe 5 or 6 years.

I think the fact that many charge an entrance fee, pack in too many people and you spend have the night queuing to get a drink have made most normal people forget about it.


----------



## truthseeker (9 Dec 2009)

The past few years Ive opted for the night in or house gathering too.

This year there are a few of us gathering in a friends.
Last year I had a nasty dose of a flu like thing and rang in the new year with a lemsip in one hand and a box of tissues in the other!!

The last time I was out in a pub for it the pub was totally empty, they had loads of lounge staff on, and only 14 or so customers. So that was a bit depressing!


----------



## Caveat (9 Dec 2009)

Haven't been 'out' for New Years Eve in about 15 years.

This year, in common with most of the previous, we will be arriving at our friends house late afternoon, laden with food/drinks/my guitar (6-8 of us in total) and will immediately commence a mini orgy of alcohol, food, music and games.


----------



## Teatime (9 Dec 2009)

A few years ago, climbed a mountain in the dark with 4 friends - reached summit shortly before midnight, had a flask of tea and some mince pies, stared up at the stars, did the countdown, hugged (twas cold!) and headed down again and into the bed sober. Best New Years ever.


----------



## Sunny (9 Dec 2009)

I know for me, New Years Eve as a night out stopped after the Millennium. Anyone remember how the taxis, pubs and nightclubs decided that this was the night to screw everyone by adding on big surcharges. And it turned out to be a massive damp squib. Haven't been out on NYE since. Usuall rent a house down the Country with friends and head away for a couple of days.


----------



## Deiseblue (9 Dec 2009)

Down to the local in Waterford with my mates for a rake of large bottles accompanied by the usual BS - next year could be our year for an All Ireland , John O'Shea will be made Captain of United and the return of the Tall Ships ( oh hang on , the last one is fact ! )


----------



## Purple (9 Dec 2009)

Most years Mrs. Purple (the little woman, her in-doors, the wife) works New Year's Eve so it's a night in with the kids.


----------



## ney001 (9 Dec 2009)

Usually a night in, make dinner for the folks, few bottles of beer!,

Although, we are getting married before christmas so might attempt something a little more rose-mantic this New Years eve!


----------



## truthseeker (9 Dec 2009)

ney001 said:


> Although, we are getting married before christmas so might attempt something a little more rose-mantic this New Years eve!


 
Sounds nice 

I often thought of going off to some beautiful city like Rome or Venice and spending New Years sipping a glass of wine in some beautiful setting - but then I wonder if all settings are ruined by loads of drunken people falling out of pubs and clubs?

Anyone tried it away?


----------



## ney001 (9 Dec 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Sounds nice
> 
> I often thought of going off to some beautiful city like Rome or Venice and spending New Years sipping a glass of wine in some beautiful setting - but then I wonder if all settings are ruined by loads of drunken people falling out of pubs and clubs?
> 
> Anyone tried it away?



We will be heading off for a few days in January by way of honeymoon - definitely going to wait until after new years, I don't like to be away from home on Christmas or New Years!  -


----------



## Caveat (9 Dec 2009)

Went to Paris a few years ago - just the two of us.

It was really nice actually - perfect crisp clear weather, all fairly quiet and civilised celebration wise.  Almost everywhere (inc. bars/restaurants) ground to a halt around 5 or 6 PM though.  Amazing fireworks in the city centre, all the landmarks beautifully decorated.

Walking around frosty cobbled streets and in some of the lovely parks the next day with our red cheeks and noses,  shaking off a hangover with chocolate/coffee/pastries.

In fact, I would like to do it again.


----------



## Mpsox (9 Dec 2009)

Me, the wife, a bottle of wine, a tube of pringles, a decent DVD so we don't have to watch whatever garbage is on the TV, smallie tucked up in her cot. Sure what more would you want???


----------



## Booter (9 Dec 2009)

Chez Indiansign, every few years there might be a family get together and that makes an occasion of it. Other than that we tend to stay at home and flick around the various countdown shows on TV.The past NYEs have been spent in the very pleasant company of Jools Holland, although since I found out that the show is pre-recorded, we might do our counting down with someone else this year.

I do often find that there's an element of celebration-fatigue by the time 31/12 kicks in - and also something depressing about counting down to the beginning of the dreariest month of the calendar!  (I know, Bah! Humbug)


----------



## bren1916 (9 Dec 2009)

We had a power cut last NYE - funniest thing in years evern tho' we were home with kids in bed. Lit candles and laughed thinking about the local nightclub..
Would've been good craic in the local though!


----------



## liaconn (9 Dec 2009)

I think, like a lot of people, I really see September as the start of another year/new beginning, all the rest.  New Year's Eve/Day for me  just means the end of Christmas/back to work/totally broke/really cold and dreary/weeks and weeks to the next break.


----------



## Sunny (9 Dec 2009)

liaconn said:


> I think, like a lot of people, I really see September as the start of another year/new beginning, all the rest. New Year's Eve/Day for me just means the end of Christmas/back to work/totally broke/really cold and dreary/weeks and weeks to the next break.


 
Can I come to your party!


----------



## liaconn (9 Dec 2009)

Sunny said:


> Can I come to your party!


 


I know. I'm a laugh a minute at that time of year. 
I loooooooove Christmas though, honest, even all the corny music.


----------



## Caveat (9 Dec 2009)

Sunny said:


> Can I come to your party!


 
Well since her celebrations apparently start in *September* it mightn't be such a bad party after all!


----------



## Kine (9 Dec 2009)

I watched 300 last year. Awesome way to ring in the new year..

"this is NEW YEAR...." argghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ciaraella (10 Dec 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Me, the wife, a bottle of wine, a tube of pringles, a decent DVD so we don't have to watch whatever garbage is on the TV, smallie tucked up in her cot. Sure what more would you want???


 

Sounds gorgeous. That's my ideal new year's eve, I get a bit embarrassed with the auld lang syne (sorry can't spell that) and my friends and family that insist on going out onto the road to see the neighbours at twelve. A quiet night sounds much better!


----------



## MANTO (10 Dec 2009)

Off to Mayo - hotel booked in town centre - walking distance from the pubs


----------



## Tinker Bell (11 Dec 2009)

Meeting and staying with four other adults in a lived-in isolated house at the foot of the Galtee mountains. Food, drink, table games and conversation, recitation and song. And more of same. An evening walk of a couple of miles each day, weather permitting). Ladies do the cooking and men do the washing up and pouring drinks. Worked well in 2007!


----------



## Holtend82 (11 Dec 2009)

Ba humbug !!
Spending it at home !!


----------



## AlastairSC (21 Dec 2009)

We're also thinking of our nearest mountain top with a close group of friends and family, flasks of a (medicinal) hot drink and a few munchies. Our own countdown, look at the stars, hugs (!!) and the first walk of the new year back down. Will post how it goes.


----------



## johnd (21 Dec 2009)

In bed, blankets over the head - depressed - thinking everyone else is out having fun. End of another bloody year


----------



## Teatime (21 Dec 2009)

AlastairSC said:


> We're also thinking of our nearest mountain top with a close group of friends and family, flasks of a (medicinal) hot drink and a few munchies. Our own countdown, look at the stars, hugs (!!) and the first walk of the new year back down. Will post how it goes.


 
Go prepared. Mountain Rescue do not want to ring in the new year with you.


----------



## Firefly (21 Dec 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> I get a bit embarrassed with the auld lang syne (sorry can't spell that) and my friends and family that insist on going out onto the road to see the neighbours at twelve.


 
We used to do that at my Nan's place when we were kids - I thought it was lovely - just wish the neighbours well and then inside to finish off the Coke and crisps


----------

